# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η συστοιχία κλουβιών- ζευγαρώστρες μου!!!!

## mitsman

Οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι και ετσι αποφασισα να φτιαξω εξολοκληρου μονος μου μια συστοιχια- ζευγαρωστρες για τα πουλακια μου!!!
Πρωτα ξεκινησα με τα προχειρα σχεδια στον υπολογιστη μου:







Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ απο ολα ειναι  η ανεση και η υγεια των φτερωτων μου φιλων... ετσι τα εκανα οσο πιο ερυχωρα με επαινε τα κλουβια!!!!
Λοιπον...
Εφτιαξα μια κατασκευη με 4 οροφους!!!
Στον καθε οροφο εβαλα 3 χωρισματα οποτε η 4 ατομικα κλουβια ή δυο ζευγαρωστρες!!!! Οποτε η 16 κλουβια ατομικα η 8 ζευγαρωστρες!!!

Το καθε κλουβι εχει χωρο: 45εκ πλατος 45 εκ. βαθος και 40 υψος                         Εχω τροποποιησει λιγο τις διαστασεις των σχεδιων!
Η καθε ζευγαρωστρα εχει διαστασεις: 90εκ πλατος 45 εκ. βαθος και 40 υψος

Με φωτογραφιες σιγα σιγα θα σας δειξω βημα βημα την κατασκευη μου!!! ελπιζω να σας αρεσει!!!






Υ.Γ. ακομη να τελειοποιηθει!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

προσεγμένη δουλεια, μπράβο φίλε ...

φιλική συμβουλή, στο κάτω κάτω μην βάλεις καρδερίνες για αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο!!! κατσε να βαλω το βραδυ η αυριο κι αλλες φωτο να μου πεις την γνωμη σου!!!


Οι καρδερινες πανε αποκλειστικα στην μεγαλη κλουβα πλέον:Δημιουργία κλούβας!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οι κολλήσεις μου οι οποιες οπως θα δειτε μετα βαφτηκαν με σπρει ψυχρου γαλβανισματος για να μην σκουριασουν ποτε ξανα!!!!


Και εδω ροδες για την ευκολια μεταφορας και καθαρισματος!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Φιλε Δημητρη πολυ καλη ιδεα και η αναπτυξη της επισης.περσι ειχα κανει  ενα ολοιδιο σχεδιο με διαστασεις 1.80Χ0.40Χ0.80 ΠΧΜΧΥ με σκοπο να  βγαινουν 4 ζευγαρωστρες 0.60Χ0.40Χ0.40 ή δυο κλουβες πτησεις με  1.80Χ.040Χ0.40 και επισης  8 μονα κλουβια 0.40Χ0.40Χ0.40(μεγαλουτσικα  για ανεση).και σαν πατεντα ειχα στην μεση οπου χωριζεται ο 1ος οροφος με  τον 2ο, εννοειται η κατασκευη με σιδερογωνια(ντεξιον)διαχωρ  ιστικο  αναμεσα τους με ξυλο που εφαρμοζε στις σιδερογωνιες ετσι ωστε οταν  εβγαιναν ολα τα καθετα διαχωριστικα καθως και το ταψι του 2ου οροφου με  την ενσωματομενη σχαρα να βγαινει και το ξυλο ωστε να γινεται κλουβα  1.80Χ0.40Χ0.80..δεν ξερω αν σε μπερδεψα ή αν σε βοηθησα αλλα ειπα να σε  ενημερωσω γιατι μου θυμησε το δικο μου σχεδιο.Με λιγα λογια αυτο που λεω  ειναι να αποφυγεις τα μικρα δοκαρακια που εχεις σε καθε οροφο με την  λογικη οτι θα μπορεις να εννοσεις οχι μονο τα οριζοντια διαμερισματα  αλλα και τα καθετα(τους οροφους) μεταξυ τους με πολλες επιλογες αναλογα  τα γουστα και τις συνθηκες.
Φιλικα. καλη συνεχεια στην υλοποιηση της ιδεας.

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω Τασο... καταλαβα τι λες.. αλλα πλεον ειναι λιγο αρκετα αργα!!!! χα χα χα 
 Προσεχως φωτο για να δεις τι ενοοω!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Και το βιδωμα ξεκιναει!!!!!














*Εδω ειναι τα χωρισματα:



*






*και εδω οταν μπηκε και η προσοψη και το χωρισμα:

*

----------


## tasos-mo

Ειμαι σιγουρος επειδη εχουμε δει και παλαιοτερες κατασκευες σου, οτι θα ειναι τελεια και αυτη οπως και οι προηγουμενες..Ελπιζω οταν με το καλο την τελειωσω και εγω να σας ενημερωσω. δυστυχως λογω αναβλητικοτητας δεν εχω τελειωσει και ειμαι ακομα στον σκελετο.θεου θελοντος και τεμπελιας επιτρεποντος..χα χα..πιστευω μεσα στο 2012.Και παλι καλη συνεχεια περιμενουμε και τις υπολοιπες φωτογραφιες σου..

----------


## dogoulisd

Μπράβο ρε Μητσαρα.γεμάτες να είναι πάντα φίλε.

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε μου Δημητρη!!!!!!

----------


## terios

πολύ ωραια κατασκευή. τώρα ειναι να φτιάξω και εγω μια παρόμοια κατασκευή. εγω συνήθως για χώρισμα βάζω πολυκαρβουνικο χρωματιστό ώστε να μην βλέπουν τα πουλιά το ένα το άλλο .

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα βαλω κοντρα πλακε για αρχη γιατι δεν εχουμε αυτο το υλικο στη Ναξο, και οταν εχω λεφτα θα βαλω πλεξι γκλας αδιαφανες στα μεσαια... τα αλλα ειναι ζευγαρωστρες και ετσι δεν με νοιαζει να βλεπωνται μεταξυ τους Δημητρη!!!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη μηπως η σταθερη(βιδωμενη)σχαρα στον πατο του καθε οροφου σε ταλαιπωρηση στον καθαρισμο της.?????(Οι ατιμες οι κουτσουλιες....) προλαβαινεις μηπως να το αλλαξεις με καποιο τροπο ή ακυρο εχεις προχωρησει πολυ...???/με καποιο τροπο να μπαινοβγαινει ευκολα.....!

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη το ειχα και στην προηγουμενη μου κατασκευη εχω βρει την λυση με την συρματοβουρτσα!!! στο μεταξυ απο κατω θα εχει ενα κενο 7 ποντων απο τον πατο η σχαρα και δεν μενει τιποτα πανω!!! σε 2-3 χρονια σκοπευω να το αλλαξω αν δω και χαλαει απο το τριψε τριψε!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωραια κατασκευη δημητρη!

με τι θα το βαψεις?
το γαλβανι μηπως κανει κακο στα πουλια?(νομιζω εχω διαβασει οτι εχει μολυβδο)

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αγγελακο!


Δεν θα το βαψω!!!! εβαψα μονο τις κολλησεις για να μην σκουριασουν... και οπου εκοψε το κουνελοσυρμα!!!

Στην αλλη κλουβα που εχω τοσο καιρο κανενα πουλακι δεν εχει παθει τιποτα!!! και ειναι και γαλβανιζε σωληνες και εχω βαψει με οτι να ΄ναι σπρει!!!!

----------


## Nick

Ωραία κατασκευή μπράβο!!!!
Κάτι παρόμοιο θα κάνω και εγώ στο μπαλκόνι μου για τα καναρίνια μου.
Έχω πάρει 5 εξάμετρες βέργες 2x2.
Πόσα σίδερα χρησιμοποίησες γι αυτήν την κατασκευή?

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο!

Τα ειχα υπολογισει αλλα τα ξεχασα... χα χα χα χα χαχ α

εμενα ηταν 5μετρες βεργες η μια 7 ευρω!!! θα τα υπολογισω και θα σου πω!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

τελεια η κατασκευη σου Δημητρη!! Να την χαρεις με το καλο κ συ κ τα πουλακια σου!!

----------


## mitsman

Να ΄σαι καλα Βικυ μου!!!!


10 βεργες χρειαστηκα τωρα που ειδα τα χαρτια μου, γιατι ειχα και ρεταλια! Γυρω στα 44 μετρα ειναι η κατασκευη!

----------


## xXx

Μήτσε εγώ δεν κατάλαβα το 3 χωρίσματα ανά όροφο...εγώ γιατί βλέπω 2 σε κάθε όροφο δλδ 3 ατομικά κλουβιά ανά όροφο??

----------


## mitsman

Τα χωρισματα ειναι εσωτερικα και δεν φαινονται σε καμμια φωτο εκτος απο αυτην εδω 



ειναι 3 σε καθε οροφο!!! ενα κεντρικο που κανει τις δυο ζευγαρωστρες και αλλα δυο!!! που χωριζουν τις ζευγαρωστρες!

----------


## Nick

Με τα κουνούπια το καλοκαίρι τι θα κάνεις?

----------


## mitsman

> Με τα κουνούπια το καλοκαίρι τι θα κάνεις?


Υπομονη!!!! χα χα χα α

Και φετος εκτος τα ειχα!!! ειχα 3-4 φορες ξηρη ευλογια αλλα την εβγαλα  5καθαρη!!! Δεν μπορω δυστυχως προς το παρον να κανω και πολλα!

----------


## xXx

ναι τώρα κατάλαβα Μήτσε με μπέρδεψαν αυτά τα κάθετα που είναι στο επίπεδο ακριβώς κάτω από εκεί που θα πατάνε τα ταψάκια...να χαίρεσαι τις ομορφιές σου Μητσάκο...να τη γεμίσεις σύντομα με πούλαρους

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως!!! ειναι για να πατανε τα ταψια!!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μπιλο!!!!

----------


## Nick

Εγώ σκέφτομαι στο δικό μου να το κλείσω στα πλάγια και πίσω με πολυκαρμπονικό και μπροστά δύο μεγάλες πόρτες με σήτα για την αποφυγή των κουνουπιών.

----------


## mitsman

Μπα!!! το μονο που σκεφτομαι να κανω οταν εχω λεφτα ειναι να της φτιαξω μια ντουλαπα να μπαινει μεσα και να κλεινει απο μπροστα με σιτα!

----------


## Nick

Το ίδιο λέμε απλά με το πολυκαρμπονικό θα έχεις πιο πολύ φως αλλά δεν ξέρω το καλοκαίρι με τις θερμοκρασίες τι γίνετε :Confused0006:

----------


## mitsman

Θα πυρωσουν.... εμεις πολυκαρμπονικο βαζουμε σε μινι αυτοσχεδια θερμοκηπια που φτιαχνουμε!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα ,αφού έκανες τέτοια δουλειά μην λυπηθείς και πάρε ένα μπλε φως για τα κουνούπια ,10-15 ευρώ κάνει και θα ησυχάσεις . Διαφορετικά πήγαινε και πάρε μια κουνουπιέρα από το Τζάμπο να την ρίχνεις πάνω και να ξεμπερδεύεις

----------


## mitsman

Δυο τετοια φωτα εχω αγορασει... 20 ευρω στην ακριτικη ΝΑΞΟ!!! χα χα χα

----------


## panos70

Κινεζικες ειναι Δημητρακη

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χαχα  χα χχα χα α χαχα μεσα επεσες!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη όμορφη κατασκευή μέχρι στιγμής!!! Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις Δημήτρη,για να περνούμε συμβουλές και εμείς μήπως και φτιάξουμε στο μελών  καμιά κατασκευή παρομια!Σε θέλω με πολλές συμιοσεις και σχεδία !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σωστός ο Ηρακλής από πάνω !!!! Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια με πολλές φώτο !!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Λοιπόν μετά από όλες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη βλέπω πως είναι τις δουλειάς ο μάστορας επαγγελματικά πράγματα δηλαδή, Δημήτρη μπράβο σίγουρα θα μπούν και τα ανάλογα πουλια σε τέτοια παλάτια πιστεύω, άντε να δούμε κιαλες φωτογραφίες με ζωντανούς πρωταγωνιστές.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη θα περιμενουμε τις τελικες φωτο να θαυμασουμε τις κλουβες σου

----------


## ninos

περιμενω με αγωνια το αποτελεσμα που σιγουρα θα ειναι ομορφο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο βρε Μητσαρα !!! ομορφα πραγματα ! περιμενω να τις δω γεματες !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μπράβο Δημήτρη ωραία κατασκευή.
Περιμένουμε να την δούμε ολοκληρωμένη και φυσικά γεμάτη!

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ ολους!!!
Περιμενω να κανω μια μετακομιση σπιτι μου να δειτε και την  εξελιξη!!!!

----------


## xXx

τι θα γίνει ρε μαγκίτη θα δούμε νέες φωτός?? χεεχχεχεεχ

----------


## mitsman

φιλαρακι, στην σειρα!!! ολοι θα δειτε.... υπομονη μεχρι αυριο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οπως σας ειχα υποσχεθει φωτορεπορταζ...

Εδω ειναι στον γερανακι που φωναξαμε να την ανεβασει γιατι δεν χωρουσε απο αλλου

 

Και εδω η συστοιχια μου!
 

 


Εβαλα ενδεικτικα καποια κοντρα πλακε για να δειτε τις δυνατοτητες της!

----------


## mitsman

Εδω η Ζευγαρωστρα

 


Και εδω το πορτακι

 







Εχω πολυ πολυ πολυ δουλεια ακομη... ποτε δεν τελειωνει βασικα.... αλλα αξιζει!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τελεια η κλουβα σου αλλα εγω ζηλεψα την πολη σου που φαινεται λιγο στις φωτο...

 :Sad0121:  ::  :Sad0121:

----------


## mitsman

Να ΄σαι καλα Γιωργο!!!! Και εγω το λατρευω το νησι μου... αλλα τα φτερωτα μου φιλαρακια περισσοτερο!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Α ρε που έφτασε ο άνθρωπος ακόμα και γερανό φώναξε :Anim 59: !!!Γεια ακόμα μια φόρα με εξέπληξε η κατασκευή δημητρη! εύχομαι να την γεμίσεις με πολλά πολλά πουλάκια!!!!Τελικά πόσο σου κόστισε ?

----------


## Nick

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ρε φίλε!!!!!Ωραία πράγματα έχεις κάνει!!!
Μπράβο Δημήτρη θα την ευχαριστηθούν τα πουλάκια σου!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να ΄σαι καλα Ηρακλη!!!!!




> Τελικά πόσο σου κόστισε ?


Σε κόπο ή σε χρήμα???

----------


## mitsman

Νικο πραγματικα ειναι με πολυ αγαπη οοολλληηηη η δουλεια!!!!
Σε ευχαριστω!

λαθη υπαρχουν αλλα δεν πειραζει... θα τα βελτιωσω εν καιρω!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Σε χρήμα

----------


## daras

μπραβο Δημητρη!! υπεροχα πραγματα...

----------


## mitsman

> Σε χρήμα


οι βεργες 70 ευρω, το κουνελοσυρμα αν και μου περισεψε αρκετο 50 ευρω, για ροδελες, βιδες, σπρευ, τρυπανακια, ηλεκτροδιαν και αλλα τετοια ενα 50αρι ακομη, και δεν μπορω να θυμηθω τωρα για τα ταψια ποσο... νομιζω 60 ευρω!

----------


## xXx

Μητσάκο να τα χαίρεσαι φίλος. Οπωσδήποτε πατέντα με δεύτερη στρώση σύρματος από έξω...αν τα αφήσεις έτσι εκτεθειμένα νομίζω κινδυνεύουνε πολύ τα πουλιά

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστωωωωω........
Μπααα ουτε  καν, εμεις εδω στη Ναξο δεν εχουμε τετοια πραγματα!!!! αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως εκει που θα μπουν θα κλειστει γυρω γυρω με  διχτυ!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αμα ο άνθρωπος έχει ιδέες, μπορεί να κάνει μοναδικά πράγματα!!!!! 

Πολύ χαίρομαι Δημήτρη που καταφέρνεις να τις υλοποιείς και μεις να καμαρώνουμε!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δημήτρη, τι διαμετρο πατηθρες χρησιμοποιεις???

----------


## mitsman

Η διαμετρος ειναι 1,2 σε ολες τις πατηθρες!!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Μιτσάρα !!!!!! Μέχρι και γερανό ρε θηρίο ;;;  :Happy:   :Happy:    Επίσης πολύ ωραία και η γειτονία σου.. Τι κάνουμε εμείς στην τσιμεντούπολη ακόμα δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη εκεί που είναι η κλούβα δέν έχει φόβο να πέσει απο τον αέρα;

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Στελιο!!!!

Κωστα οχι!!! δεν εχει κινδυνο! θα μπει μπροστα απο τοιχο και κατω απο περγκολα... παρανομη αλλα μην το πειτε!!! χα χα χα

----------


## juamx214

Καλη είναι βρε Δημητρη αλλα με ξενερώνει το χρώμα......................................!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Είδα ότι έχεις στηρίξει τα πορτάκια με cable ties.
*Μην τα εμπιστευεσε!!! * Σπάνε και θα ανοίξουν τα πορτάκια σου.

Σου προτείνω να κάνεις ότι και εγώ.. 



Κόβεις το κουνελόσυρμα λίγο μεγαλύτερο και αφήνεις 2 ή 3 σύρματα...



στην συνέχεια τα στραβώνεις κάπου στην μέση να γίνουν Γ...



βάζεις το πορτάκι πάνω και το κρατάς μισάνοιχτο και με μια πένσα στραβώνεις τα συρματάκια να γίνουν έτσι...



και έτοιμος!!!!!
και καλύτερα θα ήταν να άνοιγαν προς τα πάνω γιατί σε περίπτωση που φύγει το ελατήριο ή δεν ασφαλίσουν καλά θα παραμείνουν κλειστά...



και τέλος ασφαλισμένο με το ελατήριο.. 



Εδώ έχω στηρίξει με cable ties το σύρμα που κλείνει το κενό όταν βγάζω  τα συρτάρια  για να τα καθαρισω.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα σαν να μου ανοιξες την ορεξη ... η κατηγορια ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑ -ΚΛΟΥΒΙΑ -ΑΞΕΣΟΥΑΡ σε περιμενει να ανοιξεις νεο θεμα με την κλουβα σου και την  κατασκευη της   :wink:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δυστυχώς Δημήτρη την έχω τελειώσει την κλούβα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα αλλά φωτογραφίες δεν έχω  γιατί προχθές πήρα την μηχανή.

Στην επόμενη κατασκευή θα βγάλω όμως μπόλικες!!!

----------


## jk21

βαλε μας βρε την κατασκευη ετοιμη και με μερικες πιο κοντινες φωτο ,ολο και καποιες ιδεες θα παρουμε .... ελα... ελα ... μην ντρεπεσαι !  :bye:

----------


## Theodor77

Δημητρη η σωληνες που  εβαλες ειναι 2χ2  η 3χ3 και  σε τι παχος  1,5 mm  η  2 mm ?

----------


## mitsman

2 επι 2 ειναι αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το παχος δυστυχως!!! βασικα δεν το κοιταξα,... αλλα οσο πιο παχυ τοσο πιο ευκολα γινονται οι κολλήσεις!

----------


## Theodor77

Εγω απο  δευτερα ξεκιναω αυτο  

και πηρα  σωληνες 3 x 3 και 1,5 mm παχος .
Το συνολικο υψος θα ειναι  2,10 ,   μηκος 75+6=81 , βαθος 40+6=46  .
Τα  4 κλουβια που θα βγουνε θα ειναι απο 50 cm  το καθενα  (-10 cm  ) που θα ειναι το ταψακι για τις κουτσουλιες .
Πως το βλεπεις ?
Θα βγει καλο  η  ?
Για πεσ μου την αποψη σου γιατι πρωτη φορα   ξεκιναω να κανω κατι τετοιο  .

----------


## mitsman

Το τελευταιο θα ειναι τοσο χαμηλα?????????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

να κανω μια ερωτηση μπορω να φτιξω κλουβι απο  σωληνες pvs????????

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο αντοχη μπορει να εχουν Πανο???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο να μου πεις!!
Ευχαριστω παντος!!!

----------


## ninos

Το τελευταίο ράφι Θοδωρή, καλύτερα να το κάνεις αποθηκευτικό χώρο.. Είναι πολύ χαμηλά για τα πουλάκια

----------


## Nick

Τι πρόβλημα θα έχουν τα πουλιά αν είναι τόσο χαμηλά?

----------


## xXx

συνήθως τα πουλιά που είναι πολύ χαμηλά έχουνε πρόβλημα στο ζευγάρωμα

----------


## Nick

Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω ,γιατί και εγώ τα Μπάτζι τόσο χαμηλά τα έχω και δεν τα βλέπω να έχουν πρόβλημα,ίσα ίσα που κάναν και αυγά.

----------


## xXx

εντάξει δεν είναι κανόνας....και εγώ είχα πέρυσι ζευγάρι χαμηλά και πήγε πολύ καλά

----------


## jk21

στο κατω ραφι να κανεις ντουλαπακι να βαζεις πραγματα που χρειαζεσαι αμεσα να μην πηγαινεις περα δωθε

----------


## Theodor77

Καποιοςmod  να μεταφερει απο το δικο μου post  και κατω σε καινουριο μερος .
Ειναι κριμα να χαλαει το post  του Δημητρη .
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη(mitsman) μου φαινεται μας ξεχασες..το φανατικο κοινο που αναζητα καθημερινα τις κατασκευες περιμενει..χα χα χα. ειμαστε ακομα στην μετακομιση της κλουβας στο σπιτι σου..!Περιμενω να δω την τελικη μορφη της κλουβας.. τους ενοικους, τα ζευγαρια και γενικα τι ακομα εχεις προσθεσει..Δεν σε ξεχασαμε απλα περιμενουμε καρτερικα νεα σου.. ::

----------


## mitsman

Τασο εννοειται δεν εχω προχωρησει σε κατι αλλιως θα το ξερατε ολοι!!!!

----------


## geam

Μητσάρα τι να πω.... την κλούβα είχα να την δω απο το καλοκαίρι και νόμιζα πως είχες εγκαταλείψει τις προσπάθειες.... είσαι μερακλής και νοικοκύρης!!!! εύχομαι πάντα γεμάτη!!!

----------


## ovelix83

> να κανω μια ερωτηση μπορω να φτιξω κλουβι απο  σωληνες pvs????????


για πλακα.....αλλα δεν σε συμφερει......η pvc η πιεσεως 16 bar ειναι αρκετα χοντρη,αλλα οπως σου ειπα δεν σε συμφερει   
Δημητρη μπορω να πω οτι ζηλευω πολυ την κλουβα σου

----------


## mitsman

Και τωρα που εχει μπει στην πραξη ειναι ακομη πιο ζηλευτη... σε λιγο καιρο θα δειτε και φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τα ειλικρινα μου συνχαρητηρια.Φτιαχνεις μια πολυ μεγαλη κλουβα,καλεις  γερανο για να την μεταφερεις,δουλευεις με μερακι.Ειλικρινα τα πουλακια  σου ειναι παρα πολυ τυχερα που σε εχουν για ιδιοκτητη επειδη δεν πιστευω  οτι θα μπορουσαν να βρουν καλυτερο.Περιμενουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Χαχαχαχαα..... αλλοι το λενε τρελα, αλλοι ασθενεια............ εγω απλα αγαπη!!!! να ανοιξει λιγο ο καιρος να γεμισει και με μικρα και θα σας δειξω πολλα πολλα πολλα!!!!
θα σας γεμισω φωτογραφιες και βιντεο.... υποσχομαι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο το βιντεο αν παρατηρησατε ειναι απο την συστοιχια!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια και τα υπολοιπα  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα ας σας δειξω μερικες φωτο απο την συστοιχια μου ετοιμη και σε λειτουργια!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Φοβερή δουλειά... άπειρα μπράβο!!!!!!!  :Happy0065: 
Καλύτερη φροντίδα δε θα μπορούσαν να είχαν...!

----------


## jk21

ευγε !

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφα. Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!

----------


## mitsman

Με το καιρο θα κανω πολλα ακομη που θελω,.... προς το παρον απλα ειναι λειτουργικη!!!!!!!  Μακαρι να γεμισει με χαρουμενες φωνουλες!!!!!!!!


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

> Με το καιρο θα κανω πολλα ακομη που θελω,.... προς το παρον απλα ειναι λειτουργικη!!!!!!!  Μακαρι να γεμισει με χαρουμενες φωνουλες!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!


Σου το ευχομαι φιλε.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Μακαρι να γεμισει με χαρουμενες φωνουλες!!!!!!!!


 Μακάρι να γεμίσει με τόσα :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045: 
και άλλα τόσα :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## μαρια ν

Δημητρη τρομερη η κατασκευη σου, σουευχομαι να αποκτησεις πολλα-πολλα μικρα που να χρειαστει να φτιαξεις
αλλες 2-3 ιδιες .

----------


## mitsman

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα φτιαξω αλλη μια πιο μικρη να την βαλω μπροστα απο το δωματιο μου....!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αλλα δεν ξανακανω το λαθος ΠΟΤΕ να μην βαλω προσοψεις......

----------


## orion

Τέλεια είναι φίλε... ζηλεύω...

Μια μικρή συμβουλή-παρατήρηση: τις πατήθρες θα σου πρότεινα να τις βάλεις αλλιώς, δηλ. τις δύο μεσαίες να τις βάλεις στις δύο άκρες (αριστερά και δεξιά) στο ύψος που τις έχεις και τις δύο κάτω στο κέντρο στο ύψος που τις έχεις αλλά στο σημείο κάτω από αυτές που έχεις επάνω. 
Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα αυξηθεί ο ωφέλιμος  χώρος πτήσης για τα πουλιά και θα πετάνε από κλαδί σε κλαδί αντί να πηδάνε...

Κάπως έτσι δηλ.:                                   * ................Χ......................                           Χ
*
                                                 ...............................................*Χ........Χ*



Αντί για έτσι που τις έχεις: ..........  *χ........χ

.........................................χ.....................χ*

----------


## geam

πόσο πολύ τυχερά είναι αυτά τα πουλάκια????/ πόσο??????

----------


## mitsman

> Τέλεια είναι φίλε... ζηλεύω...
> 
> Μια μικρή συμβουλή-παρατήρηση: τις πατήθρες θα σου πρότεινα να τις βάλεις αλλιώς, δηλ. τις δύο μεσαίες να τις βάλεις στις δύο άκρες (αριστερά και δεξιά) στο ύψος που τις έχεις και τις δύο κάτω στο κέντρο στο ύψος που τις έχεις αλλά στο σημείο κάτω από αυτές που έχεις επάνω. 
> Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα αυξηθεί ο ωφέλιμος  χώρος πτήσης για τα πουλιά και θα πετάνε από κλαδί σε κλαδί αντί να πηδάνε...
> 
> Κάπως έτσι δηλ.:                                   * ................Χ......................                           Χ
> *
>                                                  ...............................................*Χ........Χ*
> 
> ...




ΦΟΒΕΡΗ παρτηρηση.... απο τις πιο εξυπνες που εχω διαβασει.... θα το κανω με τον καιρο γιατι ειναι δυσκολο το βιδωσε ξεβιδωσε αλλα πολυ μ'αρεσε η ιδεα σου!!!!!




Να 'στε καλα παιδια!!! σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Daminikos

Μπράβο ρε Δημητρό !!!!!
Απλά τέλεια όλα !!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου Νικολα!!!

----------


## steliosflorida

μπράβο συγχαρητήρια τέλεια δουλειά.....

----------


## marlene

*WoW ......* ** ** ** **

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη.

απο της φωτογραφίες εαν μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά, βλέπω αρκετά τεντωμένο το κουνελόσυρμα. Για τον λόγο αυτό, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω ποια μέθοδο ακολουθήσες για να το τεντώσεις ;

----------


## mitsman

Εκοβα το σύρμα στις διαστασεις που ήθελα. βιδωνα την μια γωνια σταθερα μεχρι μεσα! μετα ανοιγα την τρύπα στο ενα μάτι, εβγαζα την βίδα και την εβαζα απο το διπλα ματι... ετσι για να μπει τεντωνόταν παρα πολυ.... δηλαδη η βίδα έμπαινε διαγώνια. δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβες ετσι που τα λεω... αν οχι μπορω να φτιάξω ενα φωτορεπορταζ γιατι ειμαι δυσκλεκτικος και δεν μπορω να το εκφρασω καλα!

----------


## geam

> Δημήτρη.
> 
> απο της φωτογραφίες εαν μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά, βλέπω αρκετά τεντωμένο το κουνελόσυρμα. Για τον λόγο αυτό, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω ποια μέθοδο ακολουθήσες για να το τεντώσεις ;



του Προκρούστη.......  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Εκοβα το σύρμα στις διαστασεις που ήθελα. βιδωνα την μια γωνια σταθερα μεχρι μεσα! μετα ανοιγα την τρύπα στο ενα μάτι, εβγαζα την βίδα και την εβαζα απο το διπλα ματι... ετσι για να μπει τεντωνόταν παρα πολυ.... δηλαδη η βίδα έμπαινε διαγώνια. δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβες ετσι που τα λεω... αν οχι μπορω να φτιάξω ενα φωτορεπορταζ γιατι ειμαι δυσκλεκτικος και δεν μπορω να το εκφρασω καλα!



*Διαγώνια στην αρχή...και μετά αργά σταθερά βιδώνουμε & ισιώνουμε την βίδα ταυτόχρονα !!! Κάπως έτσι Δημήτρη ?? Γιατί σίδερο δεν έχει τύχει ακόμα να φτιάξω !!*

----------


## mitsman

Βιδώνουμε την μια σταθερα... Ας πουμε την πανω αριστερα..... μετα παμε λιγο δεξια για την επόμενη.... ανοιγουμε την τρύπα πρωτα για να ειναι εύκολο να μπει η βιδα. μετα σηκωνουμε ελάχιστα το πλέγμα και βαζουμε την βίδα ενα ματι (κενο) πιο αριστερα απο εκεί που είναι η τρύπα, ετσι για να μπει η βιδα τραβαει το συρμα προς τα δεξία και το τεντώνει!

----------


## ninos

κατάλαβα. 

περίπου το ίδιο κάνω και εγώ, απλά μια φορά απο το σφήνωμα της βίδας, έσπασε η κόλληση του πλέγματος  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

για αυτο κανουμε την τρυπα κοντα στο προηγουμενο κενο για να μην ζορισει την κολληση πολυ!!!

----------


## ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ

καλησπέρα δημήτρη !! θαυμάζω την κατασκευή σου πολυ ωραια δουλειά !! αν έχεις όρεξη θα ήθελες να που πείς ακριβώς τα υλικά και το κόστος γιατι θέλω να φτιάξω κατι παρόμιο !!

----------


## mitsman

Αναστάση θα σου γραψω με καθε λεπτομερια αν και τα εχω ξαναγραψει καπου, αλλα αν μου επιτρεπεις αυριο μεθαυριο γιατι δεν προλαβαινω σημερα!!!

----------

